# Volkswagen Badge Fonts



## dpgreek (Aug 14, 2003)

I know that there are VW fonts for print (VAG Rounded, Futura, etc..) but what I'm wondering if anyone knows what fonts the badges (Corrados, MK3s, MK4) were created in. I've found the font MKTWO (for Scirocco's and someone had tried to recreate the Corrado/Rallye Golf font and it's pretty good but not dead on) and possibly others. There had to have been a font used to create those badges. Does anyone have any info on this?


----------



## dubswede (May 21, 2006)

*Re: Volkswagen Badge Fonts (dpgreek)*

bump cause I'd like to know too.

do you have any links to the fonts you already know about?


----------



## dpgreek (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: Volkswagen Badge Fonts (dubswede)*

http://www.myfonts.com/browse/keyword/volkswagen/
http://www.corrado-club.ca/ (look under media on cca)


----------



## dpgreek (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: Volkswagen Badge Fonts (dpgreek)*

anyone?


----------



## dpgreek (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: Volkswagen Badge Fonts (dpgreek)*

bump


----------

